# Bvvp(vertigo)



## kevinsmum

I have benn diagnosed with BPPV (vertigo),most people think this just affects you when going up heights but this isnt the case ,it affects your every day life ;u feel dizzy ,cant walk straight,feel sick and generally feel miserable,after reading some of your posts i feel guilty writing this as some of you hare having a much worse time than me.I have managed to keep working and been in my job for 10 years but i recently left to start a new job which would be better financailly and better hours but after 3 days i had a vertigo attack and they suggested it would be better i left so now i have no job and 2 young kids and am feeling sorry for myself as i said before i should feel lucky that im not as ill as some people but i just wish now that i had stayed in the job i was in ,still it was probaly fate and something better is round the corner for me ,sorry for moaning on


----------



## pjb_hockey_mom

kevinsmum said:
			
		

> I have benn diagnosed with BPPV (vertigo),most people think this just affects you when going up heights but this isnt the case ,it affects your every day life ;u feel dizzy ,cant walk straight,feel sick and generally feel miserable,after reading some of your posts i feel guilty writing this as some of you hare having a much worse time than me.I have managed to keep working and been in my job for 10 years but i recently left to start a new job which would be better financailly and better hours but after 3 days i had a vertigo attack and they suggested it would be better i left so now i have no job and 2 young kids and am feeling sorry for myself as i said before i should feel lucky that im not as ill as some people but i just wish now that i had stayed in the job i was in ,still it was probaly fate and something better is round the corner for me ,sorry for moaning on



Hi Kevinsmum,  I remember my first verigo attack.  I woke up and opened my eyes and the room was spinning, tried to get out of bed and fell to my knees.  

The doctor prescribed Meclizine and it has worked, there are other treatments and even therapy.  Has your dr. recommended anything for you?

Please take care of yourself.


----------



## msdznyduck

Try a physical therapist that is trained in vestibular therapy.  It can make a big difference.  The BPPV may be caused by 'crystals' in your ear(s) being out of place.  THe therapist can do what is called Eply maneuvers, that will (hopefully), put the crystals back where they belong. I work for therapists that do these procedures, and we see people that have had this problem sometimes for many months.  Sometimes 2 or 3 visits is all that is needed...sometimes not, since everyone is different. But it's worth a shot.  Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------



## minkydog

dont apologize. My heart goes out to you.One of the worst Christmases we ever had was the year I suffered vertigo. It was brought on by medication and I was completely miserable. I couldn't bend over, read, watch TV. All I wanted to do was sleep. Bleah  I never want to go through that again!


----------



## Erie Islands

Google "Eply maneuvers" and a lot of information will come up.  I've had vertigo attacks on and off for 20 years and these have really helped.  Print out the eply information and show it to your doctor...he may refer you to a specialist.  God bless and try not to worry.


----------



## rie'smom

Kevinsmum,please don't minimize your vertigo. What you're going through isn't easy and you have tough times dealing with your illness. That's what this board is for-we're all here to help each other cope.


----------



## kathleena

You don't have to suffer with BPPV.  Definitely go see a neuromuscular therapist.  I just have BPPV treatment two weeks ago and it took care of it in one shot.

BUT part of my vertigo is caused by the muscles in my neck and shoulders, so they are also being treated.  Be sure you are dianosed correctly.


----------



## MulanMom

I've had two experiences with vertigo.  The first was scary.  I was in my 20s and drinking Diet Pepsi and eating very little.  Tests didn't reveal anything.  Nutrasweet had just come out a few years before.  As it turns out, Nutrasweet aka aspartame, causes dizziness in me.  There have been times where I get what I call the whoozies, and when I backtrack, I find someone gave me a piece of gum that contained aspartame.  I've been avoiding that product for over 20 years and am amazed that it is still so prevalent.

Second was diagnosed as BPPV.  It was positional and awful.  The docs finally determined that it was caused by pieces of a plaque-like substance that lines the cochlea that break off and are too large to be absorbed into the fluid.  I went to a specially trained therapist .  Most of the hours long appointment was him positioning me in different ways so as to identify where the item ws specifically located.  Then he had me do a few movements (presumably to bring the particle into the fluid so it's reabsorbed...or something like that).  I was cured in one visit, although they mentioned it may take two or three.

I think I'd go crazy with vertigo that couldn't be cured.  Hang in there.  Perhaps by following a few of the suggestions you were given, you can find relief.


----------



## kevinsmum

thanks for all you replies,i have had over 10 epleys now and they have came to the conclusion that i will need to learn to live with it,hopefully it will ease with time and that i can get a job soon as that is worrying me too ,thanks for all your suggestions


----------



## kathleena

kevinsmum said:
			
		

> thanks for all you replies,i have had over 10 epleys now and they have came to the conclusion that i will need to learn to live with it,hopefully it will ease with time and that i can get a job soon as that is worrying me too ,thanks for all your suggestions



I find this surprising.  Makes me think that either a) they are doing it wrong for b) you have been assessed wrong.

Did you ge this same opinion from more than one place?


----------



## drag n' fly

I also have bppv. I take serc when it is really bad. Have had physical therapy also. It is very effective. When I feel it coming on I place warmed polysporin drops in the affected ear and take gravol...it sounds strange but works for me.


----------



## GDUL

My wife has had several episodes of vertigo in the past couple of months.  She went to the Vestibular Clinic at the University of Michigan where they performed the Eply maneuvers.  It's pretty amazing how fast that can work!  Unfortunately, she had a couple more episodes and has now been diagnosed with Meniere's Disease - again, a problem with the inner ear.  Here's a website discussing this:

http://www.entnet.org/healthinfo/balance/meniere.cfm

She has been on a low salt diet with a mild diuretic for the past 3 weeks - so far, no episodes of vertigo although her physician stated that she'd probably still have several episodes a year.


----------



## drag n' fly

GDUL said:
			
		

> My wife has had several episodes of vertigo in the past couple of months. She went to the Vestibular Clinic at the University of Michigan where they performed the Eply maneuvers. It's pretty amazing how fast that can work! Unfortunately, she had a couple more episodes and has now been diagnosed with Meniere's Disease - again, a problem with the inner ear. Here's a website discussing this:
> 
> http://www.entnet.org/healthinfo/balance/meniere.cfm
> 
> She has been on a low salt diet with a mild diuretic for the past 3 weeks - so far, no episodes of vertigo although her physician stated that she'd probably still have several episodes a year.


 

That is brutal. I have had one very severe episode that got me hospitalized and several small episodes that I was able to get control of. I do the Eply maneuvers at home and start them again when I feel a bitty funny. I can almost predict them coming now. Not like the first one that hit me instantly with no warning. My biggest fear is it is going to hit while I am driving with the kids in the van. How does the low sodium diet affect it?


----------



## kevinsmum

Hi all,thanks for all your replies ,no luckon the job front ,i had a drop attack today but managed to cope a bit better than i usually do,i think its a matter of taking one day at a time with this illness
                                                                kate


----------



## GDUL

drag n' fly said:
			
		

> That is brutal. I have had one very severe episode that got me hospitalized and several small episodes that I was able to get control of. I do the Eply maneuvers at home and start them again when I feel a bitty funny. I can almost predict them coming now. Not like the first one that hit me instantly with no warning. My biggest fear is it is going to hit while I am driving with the kids in the van. How does the low sodium diet affect it?



Apparently, Meniere's Disease is caused by excess fluid in the inner ear.  Following a low salt diet and taking a mild diuretic will decrease water in the body and hopefully, the excess fluid in the inner ear.  This should decrease the number of episodes of vertigo but probably not get rid of them totally.  My wife's doctor is hoping that the episodes will decrease to one a month.  She hadn't had an episode in about 3 weeks now but she woke up at about 2 AM last night with a pretty bad one - lasted for about 1 1/2 hours.  There are surgical interventions that can be done but a lot of them result in total hearing loss (in the affected ear).

Just to be clear, my wife had (has) 2 different issues, one involving the crystals in the inner ear which the Eply maneuvers corrected (and is no longer an issue) and second, being diagnosed with Meniere's Disease which became apparent after the first problem was corrected.


----------



## GDUL

Has anyone ever tried a Meniett low pressure pulse generator to treat dizziness or vertigo?  I'm curious as to the success rate.

http://www.meniett.com/symptoms.html


----------



## MichiganDizzy

I'm new to this site, but I've read some of the other posts and would like to give my story:

I'm 25 years old and I have been suffering from dizziness for the last 4 years.  I never knew what it was, always figuring that it was an inner ear problem with  my equilibrium.  I don't have health insurance, as a lot of us don't, so I've never taken the time to have this checked out, because I couldn't afford it.

Recently, I had my first major vertigo attack, after it just usually being a daily constant minor dizziness, was extremely annoying, but could still function properly, even with being a delivery driver, driving all the time, I still had never gotten a major dizzy attack.

A month ago, while driving for my job, I started getting extremely dizzy, lots of head pressure, feeling like a tension headache, and my heart started beating extremely fast, I figure it was a panic attack, because I had never experienced it before.  I walked around outside for about a half hour, being dizzy, not barely being able to walk, or think, or anything. 

Eventually I called myself an ambulance, because it wouldn't go away, and I didn't know what to think.  Went to the hospital, spent the night in the ER, had a CAT scan, and the normal, ER doctor trying to figure out what's wrong type thing.  Got sent home, clear CAT scan, them telling me they thought it was caused by my migraines I've been having all my life, that run in my family.  Been to a normal physician, and a Ear Nose Throat doctor since then, and they all agree its a migraine thing.  

Today, after feeling fine for a couple weeks, being able to drive a little bit, not feeling too bad, it happened again, while driving, luckily I had someone with me this time.  I've been dizzy for the last 4 or 5 hours now, with a headache as well, even though I've taken my Valium, and my 1800 mgs of pain medicine my ENT doctor told me to take when I felt a migraine coming, hasn't helped.  I've always though it was an ear thing, even though they told me my hearing was fine, actually, perfect was the term, and the graph from the inside of my ears were both fine, i still am getting the pressure that I've been getting for the last 4 years while having this issue.

I have an appointment with a neurologist tomorrow, that I've been waiting for forever, cause I don't have insurance.  I think I have an ear problem, basically is what I'm saying, with BVVP as part of the issue.  I just basically wanted to give you my story and situation, and see if anybody has had the same issue, and what they were given, and what helped.

I've taken Antivert(meclazine), and it doesn't help, and makes me extremely drowsy.  Any other medicines to suggest, and things to try like the maneuvers that are normally done?  Any help is accepted very much, and I need to get rid of this, it's ruining my life!  I havn't been able to work in a month, and I'm poor, and falling behind on my bills.  Also if anyone knows of anyone that helps people out for finances, like United Way, or something like that.  Thanks for reading, and I look forward to hearing from anyone with anything to say.  Thanks

MichiganDizzy, from Michigan!


----------



## lakrider

My father-in-law was just diagnosed with that today. He was told his was caused by the crystals which according to the doctor doesn't sound like something that is out of place but something that is not supposed to be there.  He put fluid in my father-in-law's ear to move the crystals to a position where they could be disolved & then put something in his ears to dissolve the crystals.  He has to be up at least 45 degrees for the next 2 days (can't lay down) or it will cause the crystals to move to a spot where they won't dissolve.  He has for at least 5 years now not been able to work on cars (he used to be a mechanic) because laying & looking up at the car made him dizzy.  He just recently got to the point that he was having trouble walking straight because he would get dizzy when he was walking.  Hope this works & he can get back to normal.


----------



## Deesknee

MichiganDizzy said:


> I'm new to this site, but I've read some of the other posts and would like to give my story:
> 
> I'm 25 years old and I have been suffering from dizziness for the last 4 years.  I never knew what it was, always figuring that it was an inner ear problem with  my equilibrium.  I don't have health insurance, as a lot of us don't, so I've never taken the time to have this checked out, because I couldn't afford it.
> 
> Recently, I had my first major vertigo attack, after it just usually being a daily constant minor dizziness, was extremely annoying, but could still function properly, even with being a delivery driver, driving all the time, I still had never gotten a major dizzy attack.
> 
> A month ago, while driving for my job, I started getting extremely dizzy, lots of head pressure, feeling like a tension headache, and my heart started beating extremely fast, I figure it was a panic attack, because I had never experienced it before.  I walked around outside for about a half hour, being dizzy, not barely being able to walk, or think, or anything.
> 
> Eventually I called myself an ambulance, because it wouldn't go away, and I didn't know what to think.  Went to the hospital, spent the night in the ER, had a CAT scan, and the normal, ER doctor trying to figure out what's wrong type thing.  Got sent home, clear CAT scan, them telling me they thought it was caused by my migraines I've been having all my life, that run in my family.  Been to a normal physician, and a Ear Nose Throat doctor since then, and they all agree its a migraine thing.
> 
> Today, after feeling fine for a couple weeks, being able to drive a little bit, not feeling too bad, it happened again, while driving, luckily I had someone with me this time.  I've been dizzy for the last 4 or 5 hours now, with a headache as well, even though I've taken my Valium, and my 1800 mgs of pain medicine my ENT doctor told me to take when I felt a migraine coming, hasn't helped.  I've always though it was an ear thing, even though they told me my hearing was fine, actually, perfect was the term, and the graph from the inside of my ears were both fine, i still am getting the pressure that I've been getting for the last 4 years while having this issue.
> 
> I have an appointment with a neurologist tomorrow, that I've been waiting for forever, cause I don't have insurance.  I think I have an ear problem, basically is what I'm saying, with BVVP as part of the issue.  I just basically wanted to give you my story and situation, and see if anybody has had the same issue, and what they were given, and what helped.
> 
> I've taken Antivert(meclazine), and it doesn't help, and makes me extremely drowsy.  Any other medicines to suggest, and things to try like the maneuvers that are normally done?  Any help is accepted very much, and I need to get rid of this, it's ruining my life!  I havn't been able to work in a month, and I'm poor, and falling behind on my bills.  Also if anyone knows of anyone that helps people out for finances, like United Way, or something like that.  Thanks for reading, and I look forward to hearing from anyone with anything to say.  Thanks
> 
> MichiganDizzy, from Michigan!



I'll summarize. Feb 2008 had first episode of vertigo. Full room spinning, couldn't move. Relativaly quickly diagnosed with BPPV. vestibular pt helped. prescribed meclizine, but I can't take that.
Fast forward early 2009, more vertigo. It hasn't left. Finally diagnosed with migraine vertigo. All sorts of specialists. I hadn't had migraines other than what they called hormonal migraines. I am on Propranolol which is a med for high blood pressure. It does help, but my life is changed. They have told me the longer I have it the less likely it is to go away. It is now considered chronic vertigo.  My thought process usually is I am lucky. My disability is not life threatening and I am not in pain. Every once in awhile I get on what I call the pity pot, vent, then get back to being grateful it's not worse.
Good luck.  Like i say the blood pressure (which by the way I don't suffer from high blood pressure...ever) meds do help alot, just not enough to function like I used to.


----------



## A Mickeyfan

I have had migraines since I was 12 (now 53) and also suffer from vertigo.  I have been taken to the ER with severe attacks, I have fallen many times from the force of the spinning.  There are days where I am woozy & times that the room is spinning and the force is so strong that I cannot get up from bed. I noticed that I seem to have more attacks during the windy months like Feb & March. I am now noticing that it seems to be happening anytime I tilt my head back.  If am laying down it is ok, but if I tilt my head, it starts up. I put my head back to normal position, it stops.  This is the first time in countless years that I have ever noticed this.   I have been given meclazine, but cannot  take it because it makes me too sleepy.  I have tried therapy, but when they put my head back, I spin so much I stopped going. I have gone to several ENT's and there is nothing they can do. I have gone to Neuro's and there is nothing that they have done that seems to help.  I have had this since being dx'd with my migraines. Back then, they suspected I had Epilepsy, but turned out that wasn't it either. In 1991, I was actually told it was Vertigo.  It is a part of my life and I really don't know any other life.  Some attacks last minutes others last days. When it hits me for days, I cannot even get to work. I can't get out of bed, when I do, I am walking with a tilt.  I cannot drive at all when it happens.  I can  honestly say, it has nothing to do with my migraines. It is rare that I get a vertigo attack just before, during or just after a migraine. I have way more migraines than vertigo attacks.  I took Fiorinal for years, starting back when I was 12.  I use Imitrex & have since it first came out.  I have been on Topomax (for 2 years) but came off because we felt that was doing the damage to my vision. My doc just put me on Amitriptyline 2 weeks ago. I have had to take my Imitrex yesterday & today.  I am not sure how well this new one is working on me. I may have to increase my dosage.  I am now taking 2 per night, but doc said to increase to 3 if I continue to have the migraines..  opps.. I totally went off topic, from Vertigo to Migraines.. sorry..


----------

